# Ryobi router for $60



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100485419


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Hi Mike

Just my 2 cents 

Primary Collet Size *: 1/4 Inch

Not to bad for a new door stop with a light 


========



AxlMyk said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100485419


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Meh... it ain't a bad router. I have one I am using now and I like it. 
User preference on medium jobs. For heavier jobs though you'd definitely want a 1/2" collet and 2hp min though.


----------

